# Mineral Make Up on Dark Skin?



## ebonyannette (Aug 28, 2006)

I went to Sephora and looked at the B.E. collection and the MA told me that it tends to get ashy on darker skin once it oxidizes. I also saw on T.V. (some morning show) where one of the professionals said the same thing something about the oxidation of mineral make up can make it look ashy on darker skin tones.
I am an NW55/NW50 has anyone with dark skin tried any kind of mineral make up?
Im kind of scared to waste my money on MSF if its just going to cast an ashy haze after a few hours.
If anyone dark skinned has tried MSF which one do you think looked best?


----------



## maxcat (Aug 28, 2006)

I haven't heard any complaints at all about ashiness with MAC MSF from Avant Gold... and I would have heard something from my colleagues, for sure.  I'd go with the darkest shade. It's quite golden and much matter than BE, makes you look pore-less. 
That said... keep your reciept and if it goes weird on you return it.


----------



## metalkitty (Aug 28, 2006)

I haven't used other mineral makeup besides MAC's Advant Gold MSFs, but they definately don't turn ashy on me! HTHS.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 22, 2006)

Has anyone used BE or any other brands of mineral make up?


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 22, 2006)

I started using True (in the loose powder form) after Studio Fix broke me out. It's a nice, sheer coverage. You can look at it @ http://www.truelynatural.com/store/index.php HTH.


----------



## lsperry (Sep 22, 2006)

NW45. I tried Bare Escentual Bare Minerals in the deep and dark foundations. I mixed and mixed both colors until I was exhasted but could not come up w/a good shade to match my skintone; neither could I get the coverage I wanted. Also, it turned ashy on me. And after a couple of hours of wearing it, it turned a different color and looked like a mask. Yuck!! I don't like it! Save your money on this one!

On the other hand, I purchased the Advant Gold "dark" MSF. I use a concealer for cover-up of a few dark spots and use the 187 to apply the MSF. It gives good coverage with a few passes of the 187. I don't feel the MSF on my skin and it wears well all day long. Plus, I don't think it will go ashy on you -- it hasn't on me. I bought 2 back-ups since it's an LE.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow, thanks!!!
I have the Matte MSF too in Deep Dark and I LOVE it, I will save my money and get a back up then


----------



## doniad101 (Sep 26, 2006)

*)*

Well I use Bare Minerals in Warm deep and it doesnt get ashy on me, I've also tried Everyday Minerals in Deep Tan and it didnt get ashy on me. I havent tried the MSF's though. hth


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Replaced my NW45 with Avant Gold Dark MSF*

For daily wear, everyone seems to be impressed with it.


----------



## aziza (Sep 28, 2006)

Tried BE...didn't work (what a surprise *rolls eyes*) An online compadre of mine uses a mineral line that's targeted for darker skin tones. It's called Milan Minerals and some of they're stuff looks so freakin' gorgeous! here's the link http://www.milanminerals.com/.  I am dying to try some samples
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The woman who heads the line (Candace) is really helpful so don't hesitate to give her a holla.


----------



## miinx (Sep 29, 2006)

my esthetician is a nw55 also and she dislikes BM for the same reasons others have said.. she says they simply don't make a shade dark enough for her skin tone and BM tends to give an "ashy" look. 

She uses avant gold natural MSFs and loves them.


----------



## lia_matos (Sep 29, 2006)

I was looking at alima mineral mu site and it has almost every skin color that you can imagine, from the lightest to the darkest...


----------



## greeen (Oct 5, 2006)

I use Bare Minerals and I love it, I use deep, any shade darker than that doesn't really match my yellow undertones but I've been very happy with it thus far, it's almost time to buy more!


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 5, 2006)

I looooooooove the Avant Gold MSF in Dark. It’s just right for my shade and blends in seamlessly. It doesn’t get ashy (as compared to my sff). And now I "heard" on here that they are going to make them permanent. I used to touch my face a lot with having on the SFF all over, but with this it doesn’t feel like I have makeup on at all and a little gives a lot of coverage.


----------



## Me220 (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Tried BE...didn't work (what a surprise *rolls eyes*) An online compadre of mine uses a mineral line that's targeted for darker skin tones. It's called Milan Minerals and some of they're stuff looks so freakin' gorgeous! here's the link http://www.milanminerals.com/.  I am dying to try some samples
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The woman who heads the line (Candace) is really helpful so don't hesitate to give her a holla._

 
I just tried this, and it's awesome. I can't say enough, just because it works so well. Candace is amazing; the foundation coverage is amazing; and color choices are also amazing. It doesn't feel dry and i don't look like I'm wearing makeup. Great stuff. I'm done gushing now, but I really do enjoy it.


----------

